# Rutenhalter - Kanu



## peterws (3. April 2008)

Hallo ihr kanufahrenden Angler,

habe hier vor langer zeit eine Diskussion verfolgt (die ich grade nicht mehr finden kann) bezgl. Rutenhaltern für Kanus. Ich habe inzwischen ein paar Fotos von meinem Rutenhalter bzw. der Grundplatte, auf der ich den Rutenhalter befestigen/anschrauben kann.

Mein Kanu hat einen Holzsüllrand, auf den die Bretter geklemmt werden. Das hält bombenfest und lässt sich ohne Bohrungen oder sonstige bauliche Veränderungen am Kanu anbringen. Auf der Trägerplatte kann man jeden belibigen Rutenhalter fixieren. Bei mir dienen die aüßeren, oberen Schrauben der Rutenhalteraufnahme.


----------



## yakfish (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

Hallo Peter,

hast du auch ein bild mit den rutenhaltern im einsatz?

Danke
yakfish


----------



## peterws (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, dass ich den Thread gestartet habe ... jetzt gibt es aber endlich ein vernünftiges Bild von dem Rutenhalter mit Kanu.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

gute Idee !


----------



## heinzrch (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

nicht schlecht - edles Teil, der Canadier (Bell Morningstar ?)
fährst du den Canadier solo gedreht mit den Schleppruten direkt vor dir, quasi in Griffweite ?
Fahr auch Canadier, zum Fischen aber neuerdings lieber SOT |supergri

Gruß
Richard


----------



## peterws (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

Das Boot ist ein "Canadian" von Gatz.
Die Halterung ist im Heck angebracht. Meist fahren wir zu zweit und ich habe dann die Ruten hinter mir.

Ich spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mir eine Halterung nach dem gleichen Prinzip zu bauen, die mehr Richtung Bootsmitte angebracht wird, so dass ich die Ruten vor mir habe. Solch eine Halterung wäre dann auch bei gedrehtem Solobetrieb gut zu bedienen.


----------



## peterws (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

Was ist SOT?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

Sit on top!
So etwas :http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sit-on-Top

Taxidermist


----------



## peterws (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sit on top!
> So etwas :http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sit-on-Top
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Danke für die Erklärung! Kannte die Abkürzung nicht.

Kann man von so 'nem Teil aus denn fischen ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen?


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*



peterws schrieb:


> Kann man von so 'nem Teil aus denn fischen ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen?




Moin Peter #h


Ganz klares JEIN  Auf relativ ruhigem Wasser geht das - aber für "kibbelige" Gelegenheiten sollte man auf 'nem Sot dann eher 'ne Wathose oder so anziehen. Das Bord einfach nicht hoch genug - dafür haben die SOTs aber ja auch Lenzlöcher. 

Für die Angelei, wie Du sie betreibst würde ich einen Canadier nehmen. An der Küste immer ein SOT.


----------



## Ruessler1 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenhalter - Kanu*

Ich würde niemandem raten in einem solchen SOT eine Wathose anzuziehen. In gar keinem Boot!!!
Die Gefahr des ertrinkens ist sehr groß wenn man mit einer Wathose ins Wasser fällt. Denkt mal drüber nach.
Gruß Simon


----------

